# PAM i gnome-keyring - odblokowanie bazy kluczy

## Jacekalex

Witam

Jak w temacie - zainstalowane pam-gnome-keyring

```
qlist -IUv gnome-keyring

dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.32.0

gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.30.3 (pam)

gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.30.1
```

```
qlist -IUv pambase

sys-auth/pambase-20101024 (consolekit gnome-keyring pam_ssh sha512)
```

W PAM chyba wszystko ustawione, wg przepisu:

```
 # grep -i gnome_keyring $PWD/*

/etc/pam.d/gdm:session optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so  auto_start

/etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin:session    optional      pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start

/etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver:auth       optional     pam_gnome_keyring.so

/etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver:#auth       optional     pam_gnome_keyring.so

/etc/pam.d/passwd:password   optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so

/etc/pam.d/system-auth:auth        optional    pam_gnome_keyring.so

/etc/pam.d/system-login:auth      optional   pam_gnome_keyring.so

/etc/pam.d/system-login:password   optional   pam_gnome_keyring.so

/etc/pam.d/system-login:session      optional   pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start
```

A ja odpalam iplę - hasło do bazy kluczy, podpisuję maila - hasło do klucza, krótko pisząc -pam-gnome-keyring nie działa.

Przy logowaniu (gdm) grzecznie wstaje demon:

```
11254  0.0  0.0  23172  1832 ?        Sl   11:21   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
```

Jak to zmusić do działania, ewentualnie, czy ktoś zna jakiś skrypt w expect, który automatycznie odblokowuje klucze?

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

